# Lunch Tomorrow?



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

With 12" to 30" of snow forecast on the East Coast tonight and tomorrow jmic is buying lunch for everybody. Here in the Chat room 12:30?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i don't consider a can of Spam, and some 4 day old bread "lunch"


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe, 

We are on the edge of the "heavy ice storm" line and supposed to get freezing rain, sleet, flooding, heavy rain, ice, etc. so if I have electrical power and don't have to go help put down ice melt somewhere....I might be here!


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I've got the generator filled up and on stand by, shovels set and ready. Enough tools inside to keep me from going stir crazy and to make it a little more fun I picked this up today.:thumbup:

Only 47 miles on it! Owned by an 85 yr old man who used it to clear snow from his small driveway. Now if I can only find someone with an excavator and skidsteer like that


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice quad digger.

It is snowing here and they are predicting 12" here.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, same here unless the ice line moves further North. But we have snow falling right now. About 2" down so if it does turn to Ice at least it wont stick to the Blacktop.

I am almost sad about having to use the quad tomorrow as it is SOOOO clean right now. Like taking the first scoop with a new machine.  Hate to do it, but love to do it.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Anyone up for some Frozen Margritasarty: I seem to have a surplus of ICE right now:laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Burlington Vermont.............18" - 26" predicted. They called out a "Blizzard Warning " ..............No schools:thumbup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Digger...drive that thing up here and do my driveway will ya? I got $20. Thanks :w00t:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

tcleve4911 said:


> Digger...drive that thing up here and do my driveway will ya? I got $20. Thanks :w00t:


Up to Burlington...Lets see with a top Speed of 65mph. Blizzard conditions...give me 7 hours. And a cup of Hot Chocolate:laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Digger1799 said:


> Up to Burlington...Lets see with a top Speed of 65mph. Blizzard conditions...give me 7 hours. And a cup of Hot Chocolate:laughing:


That thing goes 65? Is that with the plow up or down?:blink:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Digger- did you try to send me a message? My puter had some kind of pop up block on that meaasge - sorry if you did....:sad:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

4911,

My youngest daughter's at UVM. Keep an eye out.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey Den
I think I saw her at Ben & Jerry's. Is she the one with the mason's trowel in her hair?:laughing:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

tcleve4911 said:


> Digger- did you try to send me a message? My puter had some kind of pop up block on that meaasge - sorry if you did....:sad:


Yeah I did. Just wondering if you know anyone over in Plattsburgh. I have friends up there on the other side of the "lake" from you. My family has a house down on Lake St. Catherine in Poultney, VT.

Been to Burlington a couple of times, Plattsburgh more.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish, That one is the executive of the family.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

tcleve4911 said:


> That thing goes 65? Is that with the plow up or down?:blink:


Oh, forgot about the plow, might slow me down to 50 with the wind drag.:w00t:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Been to Lowes in Platts. Took the ferry. not much more. You still comin up? the snow's gettin deep and I need to get to the outhouse......soon:w00t:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Start tunneling. OR #1 can be used to help melt snow. #2 can be burned as heating fuel:w00t:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

This thread started out as lunch.I'm hungry!!


----------

